# Link to 1945 WY hay production a Classic



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Produce High Quality Hay 
Wyoming 1945

http://www.uwagec.org/farmmgt/PUBS/1945_01_Circular85_ProduceHighQualityHay.pdf


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Wilson....I enjoyed looking that over. Wyoming is a very special state to me and if I was a young man starting out again, I would settle along the front range of the Big Horn Mountains. Less snow and the least wind of anywhere in Wyo. I love the Bighorns and especially like the towns of Sheridan and Buffalo......they grow the greenest alfalfa I have ever seen along the foot of the Bighorns. I go out there frequently, but that is not enough. There is no place that I had rather be on this earth.

Regards, Mike


----------

